# I need help plz



## maw-p (Oct 20, 2011)

My husband has been hinting about wanting a train to put around the top of the den (Man Cave) wall. I want to surprise him with one for Christmas but I have no clue as to where to even start.

Can someone please give me some pointers???


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

maw-p said:


> My husband has been hinting about wanting a train to put around the top of the den (Man Cave) wall. I want to surprise him with one for Christmas but I have no clue as to where to even start.
> 
> Can someone please give me some pointers???


There is no simple answer to this one. I suggest you let him get what he wants there will be plenty of extra's that he will hint at once he gets started. Just my .02.
-Art


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Best bet would be to surprise him with an engine, some rolling stock and a way to drive them (Most on here would probably recommend DCC rather than DC control.) There's no way you could surprise him with a shelf layout as it would take a fairly decent length of time to design and build. He's sure to catch on when you walk by him with a jigsaw in your hand and a bunch of lumber 

Figure out what RR company he likes best and go with that for the engine. As far as cars go - you see cars from every company on just about any other companies rails, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You might also find out what scale trains he's interested in.


----------



## maw-p (Oct 20, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> Best bet would be to surprise him with an engine, some rolling stock and a way to drive them (Most on here would probably recommend DCC rather than DC control.) There's no way you could surprise him with a shelf layout as it would take a fairly decent length of time to design and build. He's sure to catch on when you walk by him with a jigsaw in your hand and a bunch of lumber
> 
> Figure out what RR company he likes best and go with that for the engine. As far as cars go - you see cars from every company on just about any other companies rails, so it doesn't really matter.


LOL well I guess I should have explained a little more and said I was wanting to get him started with a simple set or I like your idea of an engine and track. Bare with me LOL


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

You can spend as much as you like on this stuff. Some stuff out there is toy grade, others are museum grade with every level available in between. The more you spend the nicer the stuff.

This forum is great for bouncing ideas off of.

What's your budget for an engine, a few cars and power/track to control it?


----------



## maw-p (Oct 20, 2011)

A few hundred dollars...I know it can get very expensive and I cannot afford that but I also dont want the cheap crap.


----------



## maw-p (Oct 20, 2011)

I do know that he loves all the old type trains, wild west scenes, etc.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Take a look at this site. They've got starter sets that are basically an engine, a few cars, an oval of track and a controller that are within your price range.

I've got one of Bachmanns lower end steam engines for around $50 (DC powered) that runs fairly well. I've seen that same engine in some of their sets. 

http://www.walthers.com/

Would he just want it going around the ceiling running or would he be actively controlling it (switching cars, etc.) If it's just for running a train, DC power will be more than adequate and you can save yourself some money this way.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Old trains? I'm still wondering if he's an O-scale kind of guy, or the HO that all these folks are trying to sell you on.  Was it Lionel trains he was interested in?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I like and model HO scale, but I think for an around the ceiling type display layout O scale is more fitting. (2x the size of HO)


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Maw-P, welcome to the forum! I think the two suggestions offered---O and HO---would be your safest bets. Personally, I think HO would be too small for a ledge train, but others differ with me and are just as correct as I am. My suggestion is this: go to a train store. Not a Hobby Lobby or Walmart, but a shop that handles both Lionel (O gauge) and HO gauge. They will all handle HO gauge, incidentally. Ask them to line up a locomotive and two cars of each on an upper shelf for you, then get back about 6 feet and look at it. You'll know, then, which you prefer. Buy him a starter set that you'll enjoy looking at and give him a gift certificate from the train store with which to add to the set.

Best wishes on a lovely present!


----------



## maw-p (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you all for the suggestions. I will be going with an O gauge and more than likely a Lionel. Now just picking the right one lol. 

Can yall tell that I hate hate hate making decisions? LOL But I love surprising people.


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

maw-p said:


> Can yall tell that I hate hate hate making decisions? LOL But I love surprising people.


feel free to surprise me with a Digitrax DCC system... I can PM you my address. 

good luck and I hope he enjoys it!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The question now becomes would he be interested in going with command/control in the near future, or just running conventional. That will probably influence the buying decision. Also, are we thinking steamers or diesels?


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The question now becomes would he be interested in going with command/control in the near future,


The first post mentioned running the trains on a shelf near the top of the wall, that sounds like a loop around the room at just below ceiling level. 

There's absolutely no reason to suggest command control for this type of setup.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

cv_acr said:


> There's absolutely no reason to suggest command control for this type of setup.


I didn't realize that you were making all of his decisions for him.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I didn't realize that you were making all of his decisions for him.


1. She describes a train running at the top of the den. Sounds to me like a simple ceiling-level loop. (The original poster may feel free to clarify, but that's the impression I get from the original question.)
With a single train running on a single closed loop, DCC doesn't offer much in the way of benefits. Where DCC shines is running multiple trains or engines independently on inter-connected trackage. 

2. She doesn't want to spend a large amount of cash on this. Since there's no benefit to DCC in this situation (as I understand it from the questions), the cost is not justified.

I'm one of the biggest DCC proponents there is, and I wouldn't build a layout without it, but it has to be recognized that's it not appropriate for all situations. A single engine or train running on a single loop does not really benefit from DCC. Once a second independently controlled train is added to the mix (eg. a double-track loop with crossovers or sidings to run 2 or more trains, or something more involved than a simple round-the-room ceiling level oval), then DCC becomes pretty handy.


----------

